# Corner Clamp - Precise and Versatile



## StevenWoodward (Aug 14, 2020)

Keeping the four sides of a drawer, cabinet, or picture frame, square and level during assembly can be a challenge. I have used band clamps and also L-shaped braces with some success. 

This corner clamp is easy to make with table saw.  Wooden wedges clamp the material and keep it square. Four of these clamps, resting on a flat surface, will keep the project square and level. They are now included in my clamping arsenal.

Video:


----------

